# Surprise Litter! Too Many Rats!



## sheathepanda (Feb 10, 2010)

So.
My rat Jabberwock has her babies 2 weeks ago, and they've been growing fine. I have homes set up for two, and the others may end up staying with me.

But Jabberwock's mother, whom I adopted with her, gave birth today, to what looks to be aorund 11 babies(I haven't formally counted yet).
I wasn't informed of the possibility of her being pregnant, like I was with JibJab, and I have no more room or cages to care for what may be close to 18 babies!

That would bring me up to 21 rats.

It's funny how two weeks ago, I only had three.

So, I was hoping to possibly get advice on what to do.
I'm not sure what to do about this many rats.
I called to see if the pet store would take pinkies for snakes, but they don't until they're 3 weeks old.
Though I don't want to sell them for feeders, it'd be better than some of the options i've heard.

What do you think I should do?
I'm open to any and all ideas.
I just need some.

Worriedly, yet sincerely yours,

SheaThePanda.


----------



## sheathepanda (Feb 10, 2010)

I couldn't rehome my mother rat, since i'm already so attatched to the big girl. 
I've got homes lined up for the first litter, luckily, so hopefully, i'll be able to find homes for the second litter by the time they're ready to be weaned.
I'm located in Austin, if anyone is interested.


----------



## lilangel (Mar 26, 2009)

Do not give them to a pet store or reptile place that is a very cruel way to die being eaten alive  Like Ema said post everywhere you can think of now and try getting homes lined up for them. Also please do not give them away for free ask for a adoption fee it will steer reptile owners away(some want for food and some want for breeding)

And if you can not find homes for them and tried very hard to you may consider to humanely put them to sleep(very last resort) Its very sad to say but it would be better then being a reptile's lunch or starving to death.

Look for other rat friendly forums here is some you can try posting make sure to add where you are located also(like city/state).
http://www.goosemoose.com/component/option,com_smf/Itemid,118/forum,rat
http://www.jorats.com/forum/index.php?sid=ef2dac1ed5af9d658270b3486e7a7a6c

I do wish you good luck finding homes for the little wee ones.


----------



## lilangel (Mar 26, 2009)

Yes Spcas also i am saying as a very last resort pts (officiously try everything you can first)


----------



## sheathepanda (Feb 10, 2010)

I've found homes for the first litter, two of which are staying with me, but one still needing a home.

The second litter, two may be staying with me as well, and two more are going home with someone else.

So i've still got 6 babies to re-home.
But i'm trying hard.


----------



## BumblebeexSweat (Mar 10, 2010)

Hope all goes well, keep us posted!


----------

